# Ruger's new pistol



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ruger is coming out with a new & intimidating pistol in honor of U.S. Senators and Congressmen. It will be named the "Politician"...It doesn't work and you can't fire it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Tom. They could bring that model out over here.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Amen to that one. Couldn't be more accurate, unfortunately!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

So So true


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here I was hoping you had info on their new 1911 and all you really had was info on a bunch of zeros.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO..... isn't that the truth !!


----------

